# How many perches?



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

How many extra perches do you all think is good for every 10 homers?
And how many extra nest boxes for 6 pairs?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

for 10 in one section I would say 20 perches.. and the nest boxes for 6 pairs I would put at least 10...depending on how big they are.. you can get away with less if they are big enough for two nest bowls, two adults and two almost ready to wean squab kids..because they can use the other side of it for the next set of eggs while the cock is still feeding the other babies..and they won't have to go to another small box, but just stay in the one because it is big enough for another nest bowl....and their croc of feed.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for the reply, I need more perches. And I havnt started the nest boxes.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I found that the same number of boxes for pairs worked better for me this year.
When more were available some cocks claimed more than one box, 
then when I added a pair, the fight was on...


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

If you have extra nest boxes Its important to keep unoccupied ones locked. When it is time to introduce a new pair they will have a box. This has always worked in my lofts. If all boxes are left open cocks tend to take over as many they can dominate. Leave unused boxes closed even when all pairs are settled throughout breeding season. This will eliminate future problems. All the best...Nick


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes nest fronts or doors to keep the extra ones closed off is common sense... those extra can be used to close someone up if need be..or put nest bowls in them for storage.


----------

